# If you could talk to one dead person for an hour.... who would it be?



## Marc (Aug 25, 2008)

Let's say you have your choice to bring back from the dead, just one person, and have a chance to have an hour long conversation... who would it be and what would you talk about?

Rules of the game:
1) Can't be Jesus or any other divisive religious figure
2) If it's a politician, and you want to talk about politics, you can't give specifics, so as not to break the no politics rules.... just say it's so and so, and "I'd talk politics" or something to that effect


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 25, 2008)

Jerry Garcia

Music, Politics, His life.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2008)

My Mom


----------



## Marc (Aug 25, 2008)

Rule 3, no ignoring the second part of the question.


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2008)

John Lennon - Would talk about his take on current events..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> John Lennon - Would talk about his take on current events..



Good one, maybe we can go on a double date with our dead people.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2008)

Any of my grand parents.  My Dad's parents died when I was young so I never got to know them.  My Mom's parents were around much longer, but I didn't visit them as often as I should have and now I feel like I missed out on getting to know them better than I did.  So, in all cases I'd just like to find out who they were, other than being my parent's parents, what it was like when they were younger, life's lessons, etc, etc..


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

My dad's father.  He died when I was barely 4 years old.  The little bit I remember about him are fond memories, but I wish I knew him better.  From what my dad tells me about him, he was a real stand-up guy even though he had a pretty screwed up life.  Went through a lot and I bet he would have a pretty interesting perspective on life.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2008)

My Mom, talk about how F'd-up my Dad is, and other family politics!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Gandhi

"Where's the best chutney in northern NJ?"


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Any dead person. What's up on the other side, if there is one, and what role does faith play, if any.


----------



## Marc (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Any dead person. What's up on the other side, if there is one, and what role does faith play, if any.



OK, new rule.  They have no memory of anything after death.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> OK, new rule.  They have no memory of anything after death.



Geesh, you're just full of friggen rules today... :roll:


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 25, 2008)

Hemingway. It's probably not answerable to ask how he could make such complex stories out of such a simplistic style, so I'd probably just ask if wanted to hit the bar for a few.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2008)

THomas Jefferson. I'd want to know his take on how we got this way and what we can do about it.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> OK, new rule.  They have no memory of anything after death.



Swell. I was going to say Ronald Reagan but he doesn't remember anything before death. I guess we'll just stare at each other.


----------



## Marc (Aug 25, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> THomas Jefferson. I'd want to know his take on how we got this way and what we can do about it.



Pfft.  I can answer that for you.

1) Hippies
2) Get drunk at the tittie bar


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> Pfft.  I can answer that for you.
> 
> 1) Hippies
> 2) Get drunk at the tittie bar



Well, yeah. 

Maybe Ben Franklin, ask him about all the French hotties he used to hang with.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm Breaking yer rules !!

My Mom and Dad 

Ii miss them and  altho i spent lots of time with them as an adult  i NEVER Thanked them ENOUGH for ALL they did for me and the supportive environment they assured  . They  remain my inspiration.


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

would have to be Nikola Tesla. i have a ton of questions for that cat.


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2008)

Frank Zappa.  I would love to hear his take on things. As to where we are and where we are heading.


----------



## Marc (Aug 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Which brings up an interesting question - How do you know your not dead now and when you die you are really being born??



Just answer the damn question you Sartre wannabe.


----------



## Marc (Aug 25, 2008)

Rule number eleventy, no philosiphizing in my thread.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Walt Disney. If he isn't availbable that means getting frozen works.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> would have to be Nikola Tesla. i have a ton of questions for that cat.



My only questions to Tesla would be... why the riff between he and Edison. What evidence did he show to Edison to prove AC power generation was the way to go.


----------



## Marc (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Walt Disney. If he isn't availbable that means getting frozen works.



Don't try and wriggle out of it.  Even if he can be revived in the future, he's still clinically dead, currently.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 25, 2008)

The person I would like to talk to is George Marshall, top general during WW2 and sec of state for Truman during the sovereignty issues with Israel.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2008)

Wilt Chamberlin

.....not basketball


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> Don't try and wriggle out of it.  Even if he can be revived in the future, he's still clinically dead, currently.



If they revive him, will he forget everything before revival?


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 25, 2008)

Jeez this is a pretty personal question, even for you.


----------



## Marc (Aug 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Jeez this is a pretty personal question, even for you.



What kind of underwear are you wearing?

*waits for Tim to stab me in the face*


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> What kind of underwear are you wearing?
> 
> *waits for Tim to stab me in the face*



Jockeys, navy blue.

(If you get that reference without googling it I will seriously mail you ten dollars.)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Jockeys, navy blue.
> 
> (If you get that reference without googling it I will seriously mail you ten dollars.)



I couldnt get it with googling.......:-?


----------



## WJenness (Aug 25, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I couldnt get it with googling.......:-?



+1
And my Google-Fu is usually pretty strong.

-w


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Jockeys, navy blue.
> 
> (If you get that reference without googling it I will seriously mail you ten dollars.)


I should have known that one, but it's been a while since I've watched that movie.

And for those of you who couldn't get it _with_ googling...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Jockeys, navy blue.
> 
> (If you get that reference without googling it I will seriously mail you ten dollars.)



I haven't seen that movie in a long time..


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

jack97 said:


> My only questions to Tesla would be... why the riff between he and Edison. What evidence did he show to Edison to prove AC power generation was the way to go.



actually edison thought DC was the way to go untill the very end. GE pushed the AC standard when they started the hydro electric plant at niagra. edison was a very stuborn man. he was essentially the henry ford of invention (you can have your car in any color as loang as its black). many of edisons ideas where tesla's. tesla worked for him for a number of years. he actually had a stable of very smart people working for him. tesla worked compleatly in his head. there are no notes on any of his work or theory's.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Swell. I was going to say Ronald Reagan but he doesn't remember anything before death. I guess we'll just stare at each other.



ROFLMAO..Thank you, I haven't laughed that hard in a while.

My father, he died when I was 12. Would like to let him meet my wife and son. Feild of Dreams moment, maybe play a game of catch while we talked.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> Let's say you have your choice to bring back from the dead, just one person, and have a chance to have an hour long conversation... who would it be and what would you talk about?
> 
> Rules of the game:
> 1) Can't be Jesus or any other divisive religious figure
> 2) If it's a politician, and you want to talk about politics, you can't give specifics, so as not to break the no politics rules.... just say it's so and so, and "I'd talk politics" or something to that effect



Ahahaha...wow what a question..maybe my grandfather since he passed away about three years ago..I could update him on my life and tell him about the girls I've gotten with since he's always been a perv.  But it's such a hypothetical question since dead people can't talk..lol


----------



## jack97 (Aug 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> actually edison thought DC was the way to go untill the very end. GE pushed the AC standard when they started the hydro electric plant at niagra. edison was a very stuborn man. he was essentially the henry ford of invention (you can have your car in any color as loang as its black). many of edisons ideas where tesla's. tesla worked for him for a number of years. he actually had a stable of very smart people working for him. tesla worked compleatly in his head. there are no notes on any of his work or theory's.



Exactly why I would like to talk to Tesla himself. Edison made a inventory factory and essentially threw bodies into the factory until he founds things that worked. Tesla had a scientific method behind his thinking which fuel his technical genius.

BTW, I thought I read memoirs that Edison stated, dc power generation ways one of his biggest regret but maybe he could not publicly admit it since he financial backers on his side expecting results.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2008)

I Hart, you better clarify with Marc and his rules if you can have more than one person at this meeting....;-)


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 25, 2008)

HIJACK. A ha.. ha ha.

Marc, man- you're letting me down  You were my partner in movie quote crime at one point... What's happened to you man?


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Rasputin would be pretty col to hang out with for an hour----I'd just hang and drink a few with him.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> A little matter of a bonus Edison failed to pay him... Edison was a dick..


 
Not only that, but Edison tried to ruin Tesla by pulling publicity stunts to derail the AC power revolution that Tesla was promoting. George Westinghouse was the man that helped Tesla bring his inventions to the world and fund his research.


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Exactly why I would like to talk to Tesla himself. Edison made a inventory factory and essentially threw bodies into the factory until he founds things that worked. Tesla had a scientific method behind his thinking which fuel his technical genius.
> 
> BTW, I thought I read memoirs that Edison stated, dc power generation ways one of his biggest regret but maybe he could not publicly admit it since he financial backers on his side expecting results.



that scientific method would be pretty helpfull for problem solving. 




OldsnowboarderME said:


> A little matter of a bonus Edison failed to pay him... Edison was a dick..



i thought i put that in much more eliquint way but you are absoulutly right. he was a crochedy old man. i think i read somehwere that edison tried to take tesla and GE to court claiming AC was developed while telsa worked for him. an IP case way back then.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> actually edison thought DC was the way to go untill the very end.



and so the electric chair was invented...to prove that AC was dangerous.  I believe that there is still a small part of Manhattan that is powered by Edison's old DC lines.


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> and so the electric chair was invented...to prove that AC was dangerous.  I believe that there is still a small part of Manhattan that is powered by Edison's old DC lines.



nope they shut down that grid last year.

http://www.boingboing.net/2007/11/16/last-dc-power-in-nyc.html


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd ask Julias Caesar how he had time to come up with such a delicious salad and salad dressing while waging war throughout the ancient world.  I'd also ask him if he likes his with chicken, like me, or just with croutons.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe Pontius Pilate, at least as a contemporary of JC? Get the real dirt on that trial.

Or Helen of Troy. I hear she was hot.


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Maybe Pontius Pilate, at least as a contemporary of JC? Get the real dirt on that trial.
> 
> Or Helen of Troy. I hear she was hot.



Well played, sir.  I did not explicity prohibit a conjugal visit.

In which case, my pick might have to be Grace Kelly, mid 50's era.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> Well played, sir.  I did not explicity prohibit a conjugal visit.
> 
> In which case, my pick might have to be Grace Kelly, mid 50's era.


_Hi, I'm Marc.  I screw dead people...._


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2008)

It'd so be worth it.  Don't even tell me you wouldn't think about it face to face with Gregory Peck in his prime.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> It'd so be worth it.  Don't even tell me you wouldn't think about it face to face with Gregory Peck in his prime.


I'll pass, thanks.... necrophilia really isn't my thing.


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> I'll pass, thanks.... necrophilia really isn't my thing.



It's a hypothetical, so, he wouldn't be dead at the time.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> It's a hypothetical, so, he wouldn't be dead at the time.


Would this be the person re-animated in his/her own body?  Or just a wispy soul that appeared for this short meeting?  And if s/he is in his/her own body, would the body have been restored to its former glory or be the rotting carcass that's in the soil?  (Or in the case of cremation... eek!)  Are we able to select the age the person appears as, or is it whatever age the person was when s/he passed on?

I have trouble with all of this anyway....but I won't get into my philosophy and I'm just trying to play along.


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Would this be the person re-animated in his/her own body?  Or just a wispy soul that appeared for this short meeting?  And if s/he is in his/her own body, would the body have been restored to its former glory or be the rotting carcass that's in the soil?  (Or in the case of cremation... eek!)  Are we able to select the age the person appears as, or is it whatever age the person was when s/he passed on?
> 
> I have trouble with all of this anyway....but I won't get into my philosophy and I'm just trying to play along.



You won't get anywhere trying to apply rules of logic to a hypothetical fantasy.  It has nothing to do with your philosophy or anyone else's, or the laws of the physical universe.  It's the neat part about imagination, one is not bound by rules or laws.


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2008)

Except of course when we're playing my imaginative game, in which case one is bound by my thoroughly draconian and authoritarian rules.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> one is not bound by rules or laws.



Says the guy how has eleventy million rules for this thread alone. :dunce:


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> You won't get anywhere trying to apply rules of logic to a hypothetical fantasy.  It has nothing to do with your philosophy or anyone else's, or the laws of the physical universe.  It's the neat part about imagination, one is not bound by rules or laws.





Marc said:


> Except of course when we're playing my imaginative game, in which case one is bound by my thoroughly draconian and authoritarian rules.





bvibert said:


> Says the guy how has eleventy million rules for this thread alone. :dunce:


:lol:  Exactly! :lol:

Just trying to figure out what your rules of the game are, that's all....

I still think not, BTW.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> It's a hypothetical, so, he wouldn't be dead at the time.


 
Hey, you could start a farm of hypothetical necrophiliacs! Goats would of course be included!! 8)


----------



## Marc (Aug 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Says the guy how has eleventy million rules for this thread alone. :dunce:











Marc said:


> Except of course when we're playing my imaginative game, in which case one is bound by my thoroughly draconian and authoritarian rules.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Marc said:


>



I didn't see your disclaimer until I had already posted....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Marc said:


>



Worf the Microbrained Klingon. He never handled pressure too well and seemed to get his ass kicked 9 outta 10 times.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am pretty sure GSS is dead and he never stops talking or posting ..



no I'm just in a good posting mood..for the past year..



ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I'd ask Julias Caesar how he had time to come up with such a delicious salad and salad dressing while waging war throughout the ancient world.  I'd also ask him if he likes his with chicken, like me, or just with croutons.




Serious salad stoke!!!!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2008)

Kelly Johnson, talk about some good aero engineering stuff.

Ben Franklin would be fascinating on many grounds.

Aside from not being a person, does Schrödinger's cat qualify?


----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Jockeys, navy blue.
> 
> (If you get that reference without googling it I will seriously mail you ten dollars.)



Got it without Googling.

I used the archaic method of Yahooing.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd probably have to flip a coin between Sigmund Freud and Pablo Picasso.  Both are brilliant in one sense and yet have definate psychotic undertones.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sigmund was a coke head and had a thing for his mother ...



And your point is???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Jacques de Molay, the last grand master of the Knights Templar. Or Jackie Gleason.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sigmund was a coke head and had a thing for his mother ...



Back then Coke was legal...and maybe his Mom was hot..


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 27, 2008)

Abe Lincoln.  I would like to have known what his plans were if he was not cut short.  I also want to know if he really put foot marks on his moms ceiling


----------

